# Parameter für O2 Regelung einer Belebung ?



## Kieler (8 November 2008)

Hi,

ich sitze gerade über den S7 Programm für eine Gebläsesteuerung. In einem kleinem Klärwerk soll damit O2 Wert in der Belebung geregelt werden. Kann jemand einen Tipp abgeben, mit welchen Regelparameter ich starten könnte. Der Prozeß ist ja doch etwas träge. Kann ruhig erstmal ein Schuss aus der Hüfte sein.

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## S7Graph-Nutzer (9 November 2008)

Ein PI-Regler sollte doch immer passen. Den P-Anteil vielleicht so auf 1,2 - 1,5 (plötzliche, große Änderungen sind nicht zu erwarten?); den I-Faktor dann vielleicht eher im Minuten- als im Sekundenbereich einstellen, wenn alles sehr träge ist.


----------



## dalbi (9 November 2008)

Hallo Kieler,

wenn es mehrere Gebläse sind würde ich diese nach der Reihe hochfahren,
z.B. Gebläse 1 einschalten Regeln bis Stellwert 100% danach dann das 2. Gebläse wieder bis 100% usw. dadurch das das O2 ziemlich Träge reagiert ist ein sehr kleiner P-Anteil u. eine lange Nachstellzeit erforderlich.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (9 November 2008)

*Anfang ...*

Ja das hört sich alles schon gut an. Ja ich habe mehrere Gebläse (3). Wollte es so machen, dass der Regler von 0...300% regelt. Alle Gebläse erhalten den gleichen Stellwert. Bei 110 % wird das zweite Gebläse zugeschaltet und der Stellwert vom Regler auf beide Gebläse verteilt. Also beide bekommen 55%. Bei 80% Stellwert geht dann ein Gebläse wieder aus. Habe soetwas ähnliches gerade für ein Pumpwerk gebaut.


----------



## dalbi (9 November 2008)

Hallo,

genau funktioniert natürlich auch und wie S7Graph-Nutzer schon geschrieben hat ist ein PI Regler völlig ausreichend. Hast Du da auch mehrere Betriebsarten für die Regelung Dauerbelüftung, Zeitsteuerung u. Nitratsteuerung oder immer nur auf Festwert O2 regeln.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (9 November 2008)

*einfache Forderungen*

Nein, die Forderungen sind recht einfach. Es soll einfach der O2 Wert gehalten werden. Jetzt gibt es zwei Grenzwerte 
- EIN/Aus für Grundlastgebläse
- EIN/AUS für Spitzenlastgeläse
das finde ich aber nicht besonders geschickt.

Kieler


----------



## dalbi (9 November 2008)

Oh habe noch etwas vergessen. 

Das was mir aufgefallen ist es werden zwar meistens alle drei Betriebsarten vom Ing. Büro o. Anderen vorgeschrieben, aber das Problem bei der Dauerbelüftung ist das irgendwann so viel O2 im Becken ist das der Wert plötzlich völlig über das Ziel hinausschießt. Meistens wird bei so etwas entweder die Zeitsteuerung das heist es wird eine gewisse Dauer belüftet und dann die Regelung unterbrochen (Pausenzeit) und dann wieder eingeschaltet oder dann so änlich nur das hier über denn Nitrat Gehalt die Belüftung ein  bzw. ausgeschaltet wird.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (9 November 2008)

Ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst. Soetwas kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Vielleicht ist ein Grenzwert bei dem die Gebläse für ein gewisse Zeit ganz abschalten doch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## dalbi (9 November 2008)

Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal vorsehen. Oder gibt es eine Nitratmessung?
Am besten bei denn Verantwortlichen noch mal Nachfragen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (9 November 2008)

*kein Nitrat*

Nein, eine Nitratmessung habe ich da leider nicht auch kein Redox oder so.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 November 2008)

Ist ja erstmal die Frage, was für ein Verfahren in der Anlage gefahren wird.

Kleinere Kläranlage machen ja meistens eine Simultan-Denitrifikation.
Also die Nitrifikation und Denitrifikation findet im gleichen Becken statt. Dann muss die Belüftung ein- und ausgeschaltet werden. Die Ein-/Ausschaltbedingungen sind von Anlage zu Anlage recht unterschiedlich und hängen auch von der Belastung des Abwassers ab.

Bei größeren Anlagen sind hierfür zwei Becken vorhanden, oder die Stufen sind in einem Becken räumlich voneinander getrennt.
Im Nitrifikationsbecken findet die Belüftung statt, das Denitrifikationsbecken ist unbelüftet.


----------



## Pietpinguin (22 November 2008)

Hallo Kieler,

eine O2-Regelung direkt über die Diffusorstellung der Gebläse halte ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll. Die Gebläse sollten druckgeregelt werden. Die eigentliche O2-Regelung übernehmen die evtl. vorhanden Luftregelschieber. Sollten die Luftregelschieber einen einstellbaren Stellungs MAX Wert (80%) erreichen wird der Drucksollwert für die Gebläse um Delta X (z.B. alle 5 Min) erhöht. Erreichen die Luftregelschieber einen Stellungs MIN Wert (30%) wird der Drucksollwert um Delta X vermindert. Funktioniert gut!


----------

